# Home Brew Materials Launch



## Dodo Factory

It is rare for us to post new product news outside of our sub-forum, but on this occasion, we feel it warrants it.

At Dodo Juice, we embrace the passion and enthusiasm of amateur wax makers everywhere.

First, one of us made the first Dodo Juice wax (almost ten years ago now) on his kitchen stove, with the assistance of an empty glass GU dessert container.

Then, we helped Ben at Rubbish Boy's to create the mother of all homebrew threads, over a hundred pages long.

Next we brought a Home Brew Wax Kit to market, to allow people to simply make a wax at home.

And then came the Independent Wax Label, to bring some amateur creations to market... alumni include Bouncer's Jay and Obi-Dan with his Chocwork Orange.

So all in all, we love home brewing and home brewers. But we have been frequently asked for a home brew wax kit that offers more control over fragrance, colour and ingredient proportions than our ready made kit provides.

We have therefore launched the following:

-	*Raw wax…* we are selling pro grade carnauba T1 and refined beeswax, as used in our waxes, in 500g and 1kg bag sizes (carnauba 500g, 12.95 GBP RRP; carnauba 1kg 22.95 GBP RRP; beeswax 500g, 9.95 GBP RRP; beeswax 1kg, 17.95 GBP RRP). These are priced competitively and are very high grade ingredients: 

















_AND MORE IMPORTANTLY!_

-	*Dodo Juice Spirito di Dodo fortified solvent.* This is a specialist home brew solvent, allowing amateurs to make professional waxes at home - we have done all of the hard work mixing fortifiers into a high grade odourless and colourless solvent, guaranteeing high performance straight from the bottle. All home brewers need to do is add carnauba and beeswax to their own requirements (a basic recipe would be carnauba 20%/beeswax 10%/SpiritodiDodo 70%).

Price is 9.95 GBP for 500ml, 15.95 GBP for a litre.


















And yes, we did just give a starting point recipe above... three ingredients for a superb 'platform'. Add OIL based colour or dye. Add other ingredients. Fiddle with the ratios. But you can rest assured that the fundamental performance is epic :thumb:


----------



## chrisc

So how many would you get out of the big sizes pot wise.And you selling pots


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Thats a great idea. Where could you source the oil based dye and colour ?


----------



## Charlie Purvey

From what i have read on previous thread, candle makers would sell those items? Anyone in South London there is a large candle makers between battersea and wandsworth net to where the lookers garage used to be.



WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Thats a great idea. Where could you source the oil based dye and colour ?


----------



## Dodo Factory

OK, to give an idea of price and cost of a home brew with the three ingredients:

Basic recipe for 200ml wax would be 40g carnauba, 20g beeswax and 140ml SDD (Spirito Di Dodo fortified solvent).

40g carnauba at 1kg rate = 92p
20g beeswax at 1kg rate = 36p
140ml SDD at 1 litre rate = £2.23p
Total material cost = £3.51

You can source oil dyes and oil fragrances from the internet, from ebay, Amazon or specialist online webshops.

We won't be selling jars. These can again be found on ebay or the internet.

As has been said, candle and soap suppliers for home brewers in that market are the places to go looking.


----------



## Charlie Purvey

Im not asking for specific ingredients BUT is there much more involved regarding ingredients..? or is it a preference thing? so the different oils ect..?



Dodo Factory said:


> OK, to give an idea of price and cost of a home brew with the three ingredients:
> 
> Basic recipe for 200ml wax would be 40g carnauba, 20g beeswax and 140ml SDD (Spirito Di Dodo fortified solvent).
> 
> 40g carnauba at 1kg rate = 92p
> 20g beeswax at 1kg rate = 36p
> 140ml SDD at 1 litre rate = £2.23p
> Total material cost = £3.51
> 
> You can source oil dyes and oil fragrances from the internet, from ebay, Amazon or specialist online webshops.
> 
> We won't be selling jars. These can again be found on ebay or the internet.
> 
> As has been said, candle and soap suppliers for home brewers in that market are the places to go looking.


----------



## Dodo Factory

We have done a lot of effort in creating Spirito di Dodo. This is a complex blend of ingredients and replaces a basic solvent in the process. So if you want a simple homebrew experience, make a workable wax from three ingredients for under a fiver.

If you want to play around with more sophisticated recipes and ingredients, please do, but using our solvent will probably make it perform better than the standard solvent you are most likely to be already using.

Home brewing is ALL about personal preference. Even at a fiver for materials, most people would rather buy a 25 GBP ready made wax (it's a lot less hassle for a start). It's like cake or break making. There's a reason why people still go to Mr Warburton and Mr Kipling despite flour and eggs being far cheaper than the end product.


----------



## magpieV6

Nice one Dom, I'll deffo give the solvent a bash


----------



## Charlie Purvey

Completely agree BUT the people that don't mind trying out new things will get as much enjoyment out of making their own wax as they would buying a ready made wax! Im going to puchase some of your home brew kit at the end of the month, fancy giving it a go…. BUT i keep seeing people mentioning coconut oil and the likes.. does this actually do anything performance wise or is it a gimmick thing? The ingredients you've mentioned above how will this fair against other waxes on the market, is the magic in your special solvent??



Dodo Factory said:


> We have done a lot of effort in creating Spirito di Dodo. This is a complex blend of ingredients and replaces a basic solvent in the process. So if you want a simple homebrew experience, make a workable wax from three ingredients for under a fiver.
> 
> If you want to play around with more sophisticated recipes and ingredients, please do, but using our solvent will probably make it perform better than the standard solvent you are most likely to be already using.
> 
> Home brewing is ALL about personal preference. Even at a fiver for materials, most people would rather buy a 25 GBP ready made wax (it's a lot less hassle for a start). It's like cake or break making. There's a reason why people still go to Mr Warburton and Mr Kipling despite flour and eggs being far cheaper than the end product.


----------



## Dodo Factory

Here's the simple '217' wax we made to showcase the ingredients. The ratio is 2:1:7 in terms of carnauba to beeswax to Spirito di Dodo fortified solvent, hence the name.

This one was done by first time home brewer, Andy, a Dodo Juice employee with no previous home brewing experience.



Great beadage:



The recipe would work with normal solvent but beading would be poorer.


----------



## magpieV6

when & where will it be available?


----------



## Dodo Factory

Charlie Purvey said:


> Completely agree BUT the people that don't mind trying out new things will get as much enjoyment out of making their own wax as they would buying a ready made wax! Im going to puchase some of your home brew kit at the end of the month, fancy giving it a go…. BUT i keep seeing people mentioning coconut oil and the likes.. does this actually do anything performance wise or is it a gimmick thing? The ingredients you've mentioned above how will this fair against other waxes on the market, is the magic in your special solvent??


All oils have different characteristics and coconut oil is fantastic - the recipe on Ben's rubbish boy's thread has a coconut oil recipe in that I supplied.

You can put in a million ingredients or just three. Or even two and make it with beeswax only. There are no rights or wrongs with home brewing, just what works for you and what you want to achieve, and experimentation is part of the fun.

But our Spirito di Dodo is a 'supercharged solvent' that takes the hardest part (arguably) out of the tricky homebrew process: choosing and sourcing the right solvent. The natural ones are poor performers in today's market compared to what pro wax makers use - and home brewers can't often get 200 litre drums of industrial chemicals delivered to their door as easily as we can.

There are, however, myths to bust.

The first is that complicated recipes aren't necessarily better than simple ones. My coconut one from 2008(?) makes a passable wax but people are suspicious of a wax made from just coconut oil, beeswax and carnauba.

Secondly, the amount of additional oils in many products are often small. They may have a purpose, but it is like adding seeds or raisins to a loaf. The flour and eggs are more important, aren't they?

Thirdly, some ingredients are just plain made up. Home brewing has caught a few manufacturers out with marketable phrases and 'ingredients' that are meaningless or don't exist.

As with a lot of things in life, the best advice is often K.I.S.S... Keep It Simple Stupid. Adding a dozen essential oils will do far less than a dose of Spirito di Dodo in most recipes, but it doesn't make for such a fantastic story and the experimentation isn't as extensive...


----------



## chrisc

there going to be a speacial on for all 3 both large and small


----------



## josh mck

I wish all manufacturer's were like dodo! A lot more open and down to earth


----------



## moosh

This is fantastic!! I'm in  mooshjuice anyone? :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N

Mehan Juice shall be made soon lol

Cannot wait till the summer


----------



## Charlie Purvey

not sure many people are going to want Purvey Juice all over their cars hahah!!


----------



## chrisc

Best not use my surname well some of it.lol


----------



## PaulBen

When and where will it be available?


----------



## Ns1980

Excellent, will be buying some of this!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Ive been testing the solvent and it does give better performance and evaperates well leaving better removal. A quality product as usual from Dodo. Being odourless also it gives your wax the ability to have a better fragrance too.


----------



## JayOW

I think this is a great idea, giving people a chance to try home brewing without messing about with different ingredients and without the initial costs that can come wiht trying different ingredients. 
The advantage of waxes and oils is they can be bought in very small quantities from most soap/candle making shops so you can pretty much try anything, and Dodo have taken the hassle out of the solvent dilema which, hopefully will stop people using turps!


----------



## chrisc

Will you be selling boiler pans my jug and pan way is a bit iffy and dangerous.
And spoons etc we may need?


----------



## Dodo Factory

No, we won't become a one stop shop for home brewing. There are too many variables, preferences and techniques. We are just supplying 'wax quality' T1 carnauba and refined beeswax at competitive prices (these are available elsewhere but not widely) and the Spirito di Dodo 'super solvent' which is one of the harder components to source and isn't overpriced for what it delivers. It isn't a straight solvent, remember.

The idea is that we offer, in three simple products, the ability for home brewers to now create higher level home brews - either as a ready-to-go '217' wax - or as a very complicated recipe that has all sorts of added extras in (additional oils, dyes and fragrances). All the complicated personalisation, sourcing and purchasing can be carried out by the home brewer themselves - that is some of the fun and we aren't going to stock 300+ essential oils, 400+ fragrances and 200+ dyes. That's not what we do (and nor is it needed for a basic wax). There are lots of online opportunities to purchase oil based dyes, fragrances and essential oils.

In equipment terms, perhaps grab a Baine Marie (double boiler) from a cookshop as these are perfect for home brewing on a stove. Decent digital scales are a must as well, these need to be accurate to at least 1g.


----------



## rtjc

I've done a little bit of homebrewing, Even some mash up mixes and such (one of which I sent to Dodo Juice for all their help with a various things) and this is something I will definitely be doing within the next couple of months. It's just such good fun. I won't be doing anything fancy, just something basic as suggested and my own colour, scent, jar etc. Great idea


----------



## Charlie Purvey

Have you found a decent source for colouring and scents yet??



rtjc said:


> I've done a little bit of homebrewing, Even some mash up mixes and such (one of which I sent to Dodo Juice for all their help with a various things) and this is something I will definitely be doing within the next couple of months. It's just such good fun. I won't be doing anything fancy, just something basic as suggested and my own colour, scent, jar etc. Great idea


----------



## Dodo Factory

Try this site:

http://www.candlesontheweb.co.uk


----------



## Charlie Purvey

Awesome, thanks for that :thumb: is there a difference between blocks of coloured wax/powder colourings/coloured ink dye

It seems the powders need to be mix with the solvent first but with the Dodo stuff this will just be added to the solvent you supplied?

Sellers on ebay sell bars of coloured wax does this stuff compromise the quality of the finished product?



Dodo Factory said:


> Try this site:
> 
> http://www.candlesontheweb.co.uk


----------



## Parlivus

Where can I get this.... right NOW?


----------



## JayOW

The coloured wax block are paraffin wax...try and avoid them as they will increase the wax content and add to the hardness...


----------



## Dodo Factory

Yeah, avoid wax blocks. It's the liquid dyes you want.

Resellers may not take these products so email direct to thedodo at dodojuice dot com and we can sort out mail order by card or paypal until a better system (ie our online shop) comes along.


----------



## Charlie Purvey

Thanks bud, it was you that gave me the interest in making my own actually  quick question for you if you don't mind me asking, you made a video of placation of a wax - you used a small wedged shaped foam applicator and it looked quite oily and it left the black panel looking purple… if i add colouring to this wax kit Dodo supply will it do the same thing? i don't want to add a pink wax to a silver car especially if its my mates hahah!!

Hope your the person that made the video i mentioned :S



Obsession Wax said:


> The coloured wax block are paraffin wax...try and avoid them as they will increase the wax content and add to the hardness...


----------



## Charlie Purvey

Thanks for being so open with us all  I'm going to make a batch and if its any good I'm going to give my mates some as gifts and also my dad's mates! 



Dodo Factory said:


> Yeah, avoid wax blocks. It's the liquid dyes you want.
> 
> Resellers may not take these products so email direct to thedodo at dodojuice dot com and we can sort out mail order by card or paypal until a better system (ie our online shop) comes along.


----------



## JayOW

Charlie Purvey said:


> Thanks bud, it was you that gave me the interest in making my own actually  quick question for you if you don't mind me asking, you made a video of placation of a wax - you used a small wedged shaped foam applicator and it looked quite oily and it left the black panel looking purple… if i add colouring to this wax kit Dodo supply will it do the same thing? i don't want to add a pink wax to a silver car especially if its my mates hahah!!
> 
> Hope your the person that made the video i mentioned :S


That was me yes...no you don't need to worry about that using the ingredients mentioned in this thread...The colours themselves will not change the colour of a panel... 
Jay


----------



## Charlie Purvey

Perfect  thanks for being so helpful!



Obsession Wax said:


> That was me yes...no you don't need to worry about that using the ingredients mentioned in this thread...The colours themselves will not change the colour of a panel...
> Jay


----------



## Dodo Factory

Charlie Purvey said:


> Thanks bud, it was you that gave me the interest in making my own actually  quick question for you if you don't mind me asking, you made a video of placation of a wax - you used a small wedged shaped foam applicator and it looked quite oily and it left the black panel looking purple… if i add colouring to this wax kit Dodo supply will it do the same thing? i don't want to add a pink wax to a silver car especially if its my mates hahah!!
> 
> Hope your the person that made the video i mentioned :S


Erm, not sure re the vid.

OK, colour and dye in wax... does it colour a panel?

YES, IT DOES
(But it only does so by a very small amount, which may not be noticeable in most cases)

See here:
http://forum.dodojuice.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2011

The simple fact is that light has to pass through a tinted wax, through the clearcoat, hit the colour/base coat, and then exit via the clearcoat and tinted wax when it reflects.

So the light is tinted a fraction (less than 1% in most cases) and then tinted a fraction again on return.

Metallics and pearls with strong flake effects are going to be the most suitable for this effect.

Remember that tinting is hardly ever visible to the naked eye. You need for it to be visible:
1) a light substrate (paint) and a darker coloured wax
2) some kind of 50/50 against unwaxed substrate, to show the unaffected area - without this contrast you may not see it
3) preferably more than one layer, we do a max of four layers in tests as colour change doesn't seem to happen much beyond this

Note that the dye fades before the wax fails - dye may fade under UV light quite quickly, but the wax could still be present. We had wanted to use dyes to test longevity of products, but dye instability prevents this.

So if anyone says the colour of a wax 'does nothing', they are incorrect. It does 'something'. It just doesn't necessarily do a lot, and in some cases you will miss it entirely. If you wear glasses with a 1% tint they are still tinted, whether you notice it or not - and the light is still being affected. Saying that the glasses have no tint isn't true - saying they have 'no discernible tint in my opinion as an onlooker' would be true perhaps.


----------



## Parlivus

So where can we buy this?


----------



## Dodo Factory

As per previous posts, direct from us until proper distribution occurs. Email thedodo at dodojuice dot com and I can quote. Resellers may not take the materials as they are a bit too specialist.


----------



## President Swirl

Dodo stuff is quality and hasn't let me down thus far. This system gives the layman chance to add their own personal touch. Incidentally, a hybrid mongrel concoction wax I did was in a used GU dessert glass. I called it lilac ****tail. Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## CO12DB

I am just about to have a go at making my own wax, I've spent a few months reading up on it, following others threads etc. I've got my ingredient list pretty much lined up, just need to order it all in and start playing about with different mixtures.

I think the new DODO Home Brew stuff is a great idea, the T1 Carnauba is also very fairly priced, I've seen some people charging more than that for T3! 

I'm not so sure about the SDD Solvent though? Don't get me wrong, I'm sure its great and that a lot of of thought and expertise has gone into it's creation, in fact it's pretty amazing that DODO are prepared to provide you with their solvent so you can make your own wax far cheaper than you could buy one. 

The problem for me is, as crazy as it sounds, I was kind of looking forward to trying different solvents for myself, finding ones that work, ones that don't, ones that go horribly wrong etc, for me, that's half the fun? Now I can just go and buy the DODO SDD Solvent and probably create a great wax but without really knowing what makes it work?


----------



## mark-gts

Really looking forward to trying this i like the idea of being able to use the dodo solvent as a base line practice for mixture ratios etc and the wax looks top quality will definately be ordering some soon!!


----------



## CO12DB

CO12DB said:


> I am just about to have a go at making my own wax, I've spent a few months reading up on it, following others threads etc. I've got my ingredient list pretty much lined up, just need to order it all in and start playing about with different mixtures.
> 
> I think the new DODO Home Brew stuff is a great idea, the T1 Carnauba is also very fairly priced, I've seen some people charging more than that for T3!
> 
> I'm not so sure about the SDD Solvent though? Don't get me wrong, I'm sure its great and that a lot of of thought and expertise has gone into it's creation, in fact it's pretty amazing that DODO are prepared to provide you with their solvent so you can make your own wax far cheaper than you could buy one.
> 
> The problem for me is, as crazy as it sounds, I was kind of looking forward to trying different solvents for myself, finding ones that work, ones that don't, ones that go horribly wrong etc, for me, that's half the fun? Now I can just go and buy the DODO SDD Solvent and probably create a great wax but without really knowing what makes it work?





mark-gts said:


> Really looking forward to trying this i like the idea of being able to use the dodo solvent as a base line practice for mixture ratios etc and the wax looks top quality will definately be ordering some soon!!


Actually, that's a really good point, using the DODO Solvent as a baseline and something to aim for if you want to start experimenting with your own solvents is a great idea....


----------



## Dodo Factory

CO12DB said:


> The problem for me is, as crazy as it sounds, I was kind of looking forward to trying different solvents for myself, finding ones that work, ones that don't, ones that go horribly wrong etc, for me, that's half the fun? Now I can just go and buy the DODO SDD Solvent and probably create a great wax but without really knowing what makes it work?


LOL, that is a fair point and we applaud you and say - please research solvents and find your own route... it IS fun and that's what home brewing is about. :thumb:

We have made the solvent part easy, but you don't need to take the easy route. It is like instant coffee... convenient, but if you want to roast and grind the beans yourself, you may end up with a more individual and more rewarding end product. Whether it performs better may be immaterial - all we can say is that SDD is fortified with certain synthetic ingredients that can't be revealed for Intellectual Property reasons but are useful in wax making terms. You could find these yourself, but it may not be easy or cheap given min order quantities. We are doing 500ml bottles so it is accessible, 1 litre for better economy (will make 7 or so jars of 200ml-250ml wax).


----------



## chrisc

Is there a opening offer on this then
If not what's price delivered for both small and large kits


----------



## The_Bouncer

Just to add on what Dom is saying here re solvents.

Yes it is fun trying to find what works but at the same time bloody frustrating. I spent more hours than I care to reveal trying to find solvents, sometimes testing them to find they didn't do the job so back to the drawing board. I even remember ordering a litre of Toulene ( hmmm a component part of TNT and used in the U.S during the 50's as race fuel ) Loool.

The other thing being, that many of the companies I approached often said "Sure, we can supply you that...min order of 25 litres please.."

So sure, depending on how far you wish to take it depends on the individual - What Dodo Juice have done here is pretty much taken out one of the biggest problems in making a good, useable wax by way of correct solvent. - As it play such a big part of the wax, it's the biggest ( to a degree ) make or break of it.

And yes, not all solvents are the same, the added properties of this solvent takes away the headache ( and cost ) of getting it right first time.

Great products.

Jay


----------



## CO12DB

25 Litres of Toulene? Maybe I will stick with the Dodo Solvent to start with, I don't fancy being the guy in the local paper who has just blown his garage up 😁👍


----------



## The_Bouncer

CO12DB said:


> 25 Litres of Toulene? Maybe I will stick with the Dodo Solvent to start with, I don't fancy being the guy in the local paper who has just blown his garage up 😁👍


:lol::lol:

Indeed I'd certainly recommend to anyone not to get this. - It was in the interest of 'research' at the time.


----------



## Dodo Factory

I also tried toluene - it didn't dissolve noticeably any more wax than weaker solvents did in my tests at the time, so it showed strength of solvent can be a red herring. Although toluene did melt certain bottles/closures it was stored in and removed paint off test panels/cars nicely! Yes, it is the nastiest shizzle around on many levels.

Chrisc - there are no kits as such, these are just independent and individual items. We did a complete kit in the Home Brew Car Wax kit, that came complete with instructions, jar, stirrer etc. These ingredients are stand alone specialist items and there are no group buys or introductory promotions on them. Providing them is a passion and service... it's not the launch of a new games console where we are trying to sell out stock in a day and cause a crush at Currys.


----------



## rtjc

Charlie Purvey said:


> Have you found a decent source for colouring and scents yet??


Hi Charlie, sorry for the slow reply. I actually used a small craft shop in a village near me for colour and scents. Used for candle making, but they no longer stock it. I'll need to go elsewhere probably online now. DJ link looks good! If you find anything let me know 

Edit: Dodo supplies ordered, Scents on their way, Just got to get some colours and find a few jars. Looking forward to having another go  Thanks go to Dom @ Dodo Juice for more help & great service


----------



## RobDom

Have any online shops started stocking your home brew materials?


----------



## MEH4N

RobDom said:


> Have any online shops started stocking your home brew materials?


Waxamomo have :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123

umhhh order dodo stuff , add colour and smell ,fill fancy jars hype the **** out of my new to the market wax sell for £800 a tub and sit back and order my lambo lol .

all joking aside i might just give this a go now as i was concerned about blowing my house up previosuly but youve taken the guess work and fear out of it lol


----------



## chrisc

any one else sell it and they a code for waxammo


----------



## Hoopsbhoy

Just came across this. Its fantastic.

Whats to stop someone from using your solvent and wax to create their own for selling purposes? Or does not that matter ha ha as I know there is allot more to it than the basics?


----------



## rtjc

Hoopsbhoy said:


> Just came across this. Its fantastic.
> 
> Whats to stop someone from using your solvent and wax to create their own for selling purposes? Or does not that matter ha ha as I know there is allot more to it than the basics?


It would be a rather expensive way to do it 

I've made my own before but they weren't THAT good. I played about with solvents and such but this time I'm making mine with Dodo supplied goods, and my own ingredients too of course.

I'm also making a couple for mates with their chosen scents and such. £800 a jar?? I'll see what they say


----------



## Hoopsbhoy

On a large scale expensive but a friend of mine regularly sells his homebrews.

Selling 50 grams for 10 quid. Now thats not allot of money I know but still 

He recently developed a new formula thats way better too. So I wonder hmm.


----------



## Hou

This is fantastic, I have been away from the detailing scene for a while now, but had a crack at making some waxes a few years ago (http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=245122&highlight=homebrew) and it was a pain to get hold of the bits to do it. This has just made life easier for everyone, awesome news!


----------



## chrisc

1-500ml bees
1-500ml t1
1-1ltr of solvent 
Can you send me details to pay please


----------

